# A Electric Blue X German Blue Ram pair!



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

My girlfriend loves Electric/German/Yellow Rams

Had two male Electrics in her 40 breeder.

Purchased a pair of German Blue Rams yesterday from a LFS

Electric Blue took the female, female paired with the Electric Blue.

The EB built a nest in the substrate, and showed it to the female GBR.
She started to lay eggs, and hes currently fertilizing them with her, its like they're doing little figure 8's.

Using a 10 gallon tank with some substrate for the fry. I figure I'll throw a mess of plants into the tank and hope for the best. Will start a batch or two of green water tonight, hopefully get some live foods available in the next 4-5 days since their yokes won't last long.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats on them spawning for you! Take lots of photos and keep us updated!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Girlfriend says the eggs are missing. They might have moved them, who knows. I'll be checking out the tank tomorrow.

Maybe next month, the female is still gravid.

-Gordon


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

The eggs have been moved, hopefully this spawn makes it to the swimming stage. At that point I'll try to collect some and put them into a 10 gallon tank, will be feeding powder food to them.

::crosses fingers::


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

My EBxGB ram pair spawned constantly, they dont move the eggs. 

What else is in the tank, corydoras account for my egg eaters.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I have wriggler stage currently. Quite a few, about 100 or more!

Going to have to remove the panda cory in the future, also the neon tetras as well. Hopefully some survive. 

WhiteDevil do you have any photos of you young adults?

-Gordon


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

An update on the latest brood. There are over 100+ fry swimming around. The male is an electric blue ram, the female is a standard german blue ram.

The fry are free swimming, and we will be feeding fry powder which will be squirted into the tank 3x-4x daily

Parents are very attentive to the fry, and we hope the neon tetras won't snack on the babies. If even 5 of the 100+ survive each month I'll be neck deep in blues!


----------



## GimmeGills (Sep 29, 2010)

That is so exciting! Congrats! Put up some pictures please when the fry get large enough to start coloring up.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Terrible news, the fry survived with the parents for about 5 days, and then were all eaten by someone in the tank.

I think it was another male gbr that was in the tank.
The only other fish are 6 neon tetras, 6 chili rasbora, 1 panda cory and five ottos.

In the future we will separate some of them into a breeder net with moss/stems so some should survive.

At least no one will be able to eat them in there.

I'll drop a message in the forum the next time they spawn.


----------



## SumTinsFishy (Nov 27, 2009)

That Sucks!! Sorry about the bad luck!! I hope you are able breed them again, with some survivors.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Whats the deal with the electric blue color morph? Can you breed electric blues with electric blues or are the babies not viable? Must they be bred back with the normal type?


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Its just a coloration. People think its something more but its not.
Consider them humans with different colored skin, they can still get it on and produce babies.

Because of genetics, they are supposed to throw both electric and german blue colors, or a mix of the two I've heard.

Girlfriend has a cory cat in the tank that I'm sure eats the eggs. Shes not removing him like I told her to.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I ask because I am curious about genes involved here. I have heard that the blue rams don't breed easily/have robust spawns and I know that often times color morphs in differnt animals can sometimes have other implications in the animal.

With some mice strains, for example, there is a yellow fur color morph that shows up when the mouse is heterozygous. If the mouse strain is bred to try get a homozygous pure mouse for the yellow fur trait the mouse dies before it is born, leading to less babies overall.

A= yellow fur, a= normal fur
Aa x Aa = 1/4 get AA (and die) leaving 3/4 alive (2 yellows one normal).


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

The female ended up dying, so I bought my girlfriend a trio of females for the male to pick his new date to the prom. He picked out one, and paired off with her. After a week she laid eggs and now we have another nest!

I managed to fish the panda cory out and we dumped him into a 10 gallon holding tank for some young veil-tail gold rams I won at an auction. At least he won't eat the eggs this time around. She has another german/german pair in the same tank but no eggs yet.

I've got 15 electric blue rams being delivered to me on Monday, so I might be rescaping my 20 long to raise the fry in before I decide where they're going to be living.

Might need to setup another tank. I'm running out of space.


----------



## Gibby (Aug 5, 2009)

You are so lucky to get a pair of electric blue rams. The breeders in the UK refuse to sell the females to keep the prices up. They're currently being sold for about £14 each in the LFS.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep, I've seen that too over here Gibby. Not many females for sale. Also, when I first saw them I saw them for $70 each :O


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm getting 15 EBR over to me this Tuesday Zapins.

I hope to get two or three EBR pairs.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ooh very nice Gordon. I look forwards to getting a pair or two in the future, though I don't want to pay more then 25 bucks for them both


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I've had trouble with GBR eating their own free swimming fry. Had nothing else in the tank but parents and fry. Just FYI.


----------

